
RED is making a $1,200 smartphone with a ‘holographic display’ - sosa2k
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/7/6/15929212/red-hydrogen-one-smartphone-price-specs-release
======
sosa2k
[http://www.red.com/hydrogen](http://www.red.com/hydrogen)

Looks pretty interesting. I'm not a photographer/videographer but I'm familiar
with RED due to its use on YouTube. I'm pretty excited to see more of this
phone. I'm not sure how they'll use Android. I obviously expect an amazing
camera, and hopefully support for high quality audio. Price point makes it
even more interesting.

